# Preserve a Pumpkin with bleach for Halloween



## glasshalffull (Oct 26, 2015)

https://youtu.be/DFP7Bi95byE


----------



## Lvbender (May 28, 2015)

I rub a very thin layer of Vaseline on all of the exposed flesh of the pumpkin (inside and out). I also live in farm country and people will come by our neighborhood after Halloween to collect pumpkins for their pigs.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a vid doing comparisons of different methods.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTlsQ3mIzuI


----------

